# Is my ridge vent installed correctly?



## FlyingHammer (Jun 22, 2009)

The attic space above my garage seems way too hot and I'm wondering how to tell if my ridge vent is installed properly. The attic floor is well insulated, and I can clearly see plenty of light coming through all the eave vents so I know they're not blocked. The only other variable seems to be the ridge vent, and I'm wondering if the roofer nailed it down too tight. Should I be able to see any light coming through it? 

Any other suggestions to reduce the temperature up there?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.inspectapedia.com/interiors/atticcond10.htm

http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

http://books.google.com/books?id=3k...B8Q6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=Silerbsein 1991&f=false

http://www.fureyco.com/content/images/Ventilation-_Clearing_The_Air.pdf

Gary


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

If you find everything to be installed correctly you can check the temperature up there. You don't want it much hotter than 105F...

You can either install roof turbine vents (Passive exhaust fan), a motorized fan with thermostatic controller, or gable end louvers if you have a gable available.


----------



## roofie (Jun 24, 2011)

Be sure to check and see if ventilation is coming through your soffitt bc a lot of times insulation install will block this, this is why things called baffled are installed that fit between the insulation and underside part of roof to allow the air to pass.


----------

